# My first bee picture to post



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

It worked! Good action shot!

I myself have not tackled the posting pictures yet on this forum. Maybe in time if I get something interesting enough to post.


----------



## CreamPuffFarm (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks!


----------

